# Outback Legnths



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Could someone clarrify something.
Shopping for an Outback and wanted to know if the manufacturer's exterior legnth they quote is with or without the rear slide open?

Like 22RS 22' 1"
25RSS 25' 10"

Thanks
Jerry P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With the slide in, for towing purposes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

As Steve said. And that is hitch to bumper.
You should add about another four feet to get the 'open' length.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As Steve said. And that is hitch to bumper.
> You should add about another four feet to get the 'open' length.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Right - four more feet to the exterior but five feet to the interior. That's what I love about it. Tows like a thirty but sits like a 35.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As Steve said. And that is hitch to bumper.
> You should add about another four feet to get the 'open' length.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Good thing to remember when the campground asks what size site you want....although with the rear-slide out, you can go hang out over some obstacles


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

matty1 said:


> Good thing to remember when the campground asks what size site you want....although with the rear-slide out, you can go hang out over some obstacles


You can, although unless you know the specific site, it is always a risk. We have reserved a number of sites that technically were too small for us, and then hung the rear out over the end of the driveway.

That has worked for us everytime except for our big trip last summer. The site we had at Wallowa Lake was seven feet too short (the biggest gamble I have tried), and there was a Douglas Fir exactly at the end of the driveway. I mean, the trunk of this thing actually bent towards the driveway and then went straight up exactly at the edge. I assume the tree was there first, so I will not blame it! 







)
Anyway, that made for some creative parking, but we worked it out.









Bottom line.... Exceed your campsite vs rig length with caution.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> matty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing to remember when the campground asks what size site you want....although with the rear-slide out, you can go hang out over some obstacles
> ...


I am still getting the hang of backing this thing up in a big site, that must have been some maneuvering...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is why when the campground asks how long my camper is...it's a 36 ft. Never had any problems getting parked. However in Florida we setup the camper and found out the the rear bed was right at the edge of the road, we had to rehook and pull it up so the tongue was about a foot from the road and park the Suburban with the hood under the rear bed.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I always told them I was 28 ft long and never had a problem. When I reserved at Ft Wilderness I mentioned one of the slides was out the rear and overall length was around 34. She said it was a good thing I told her as my vehicle might not have fit on the site with the trailer. Might not! The dually is almost as long as my trailer









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just remember, that the model # is not always the length either. If I remember correctly, the 28BHS is actually 29' and several inches long, and I think the Sydney TT's are longer then their model # also.

My 26RS is over 26', but under 27, and when reserving a site, I also tell them it is 26' with a 5' rear slide. Haven't had a problem yet.

Tim


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

I had a deposit on a 05' Outback 28 RS-DS but backed out the deal the following morning after sleeping on it. Worried that it might be too much for my TV and never towed something that big. My wife knows I white Knuckled my last 23 footer on the long trips with kids. Having her direct me into a campsite was very streeful as it was with the smaller one.

Thanks


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just remember, that the model # is not always the length either. If I remember correctly, the 28BHS is actually 29' and several inches long, and I think the Sydney TT's are longer then their model # also.
> 
> My 26RS is over 26', but under 27, and when reserving a site, I also tell them it is 26' with a 5' rear slide. Haven't had a problem yet.
> 
> ...


Model is way off on length my 31RQS Sydney trailer box measures 34'4" and that does not include hitch and bumper.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jerryrp said:


> Thanks for the replies.Â
> 
> I had a deposit on a 05' Outback 28 RS-DS but backed out the deal the following morning after sleeping on it.Â Worried that it might be too much for my TV and never towed something that big.Â My wife knows I white Knuckled my last 23 footer on the long trips with kids.Â Having her direct me into a campsite was very streeful as it was with the smaller one.
> 
> ...


Jerry,

I know the fear... We went from a Coleman pop-up to the 28RS-DS and I was extremely apprehensive about towing, and in particular backing. I quickly learned however that the Outback was much easier to maneuver. The longer wheelbase gives much more control. How that all applies to the switch from a 23 to a 28 I can't say, but logic would tell me you will find at least some increase in towing ease.

As for your DW helping with the backing, that tends to be a more personal matter. All I can say is that over time, my DW and I have developed a pretty good routine. She has learned what information I need, and what I don't and we make a pretty good team. The fact of the matter is, the only time I even need her help any more, is backing into our covered storage spot. Our space is about 3 feet wider than the trailer, and the roadway between aisles is exactly the same width as our rig is long. Not bragging here, just trying to make the point that it is just a matter of practice.









As far as towing the 28 with your Suburban, a number of people here do just that without problems. If yours is a 1/2 ton, that might be an issue, but we pull ours with a 1/2 ton truck without problems, so... I will leave that one to the Suburban owners to advise on.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm kinda in the same boat, except I own the shortest OB they make!

Not exactly scared of the Colorado trip this spring, but not exactly looking forward to the driving. I have no problem backing up, or pulling through, or idling through the park. It's just all the precious cargo in the TV that I worry about while flying down the highway at speed. That's a lot on the line, and it just bugs me.

My longest tow was Tulsa to Dallas, but that was a different camper and a different TV. Longest tow for this setup was about 45 miles.

I find it hard to relax with the OB in tow. Never encountered a problem. Maybe I need to find some big empty parking lot and do some manuvers, to make me feel better.

That, or stop every 45 miles or so.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat, except I own the shortest OB they make!
> 
> Not exactly scared of the Colorado trip this spring, but not exactly looking forward to the driving. I have no problem backing up, or pulling through, or idling through the park. It's just all the precious cargo in the TV that I worry about while flying down the highway at speed. That's a lot on the line, and it just bugs me.
> 
> ...


My advise is to just remember you're in no rush. Getting into the "fast" lane to pass someone might seem like the right thing to do, but is it really going to save you that much time?

Know I bought a 3/4 ton Suburban to eliminate most of my fears of towing. It pulls our 28RSS great. Never had any issues where I was scared or thought something was going wrong.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> I have no problem backing up, or pulling through, or idling through the park.Â It's just all the precious cargo in the TV that I worry about while flying down the highway at speed.Â That's a lot on the line, and it just bugs me.
> 
> I find it hard to relax with the OB in tow.Â Never encountered a problem.Â Maybe I need to find some big empty parking lot and do some manuvers, to make me feel better.
> [snapback]77298[/snapback]​


Shake,

I don't want to hijack the thread so I will mention the length in a moment.

I agree with Jim (Oregon_Camper). Just remember you're not in a hurry - either on the highway or backing in. Take your time with both and you'll be fine. There is a world of difference between 65 to 70 MPH and 55 MPH while towing a trailer (even without towing, for that matter). What's the difference if it takes you an hour and 45 minutes vs. an hour and a half? If I feel uneasy while towing, I just slow down. Even on a four hour trip - so what, if it takes you five hours.

The length of the Outbacks are a big selling point in my book. With the rear slide (and a quality rear slide at that) you get five more feet of living space while keeping the TT shorter for towing. The wheel placement on the Outbacks (farther back) has its advantages and disadvantages. With less overhang aft of the wheels, it allows you to back into narrower spaces. But, you must have more room in front because it swings wider forward of the wheels. Again, just taking your time makes a huge difference. No need to be a cowboy and show everyone how quickly you can back in. While backing in, everyone is out of the vehicle but me. They are all watching different areas of the TT - sides, rear, overhead. I talk with DW and the boys the entire time and I stop, get out and look myself to get the visual. I'd rather take a few extra minutes with this big investment I'm backing in between trees and such.

Another 2 cents for free.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What more can I say, that Moosegut hasn't already said
You set the pace for what ever you do So go at the pace you feel comfortable at.
And there are plenty of good campers out there that will help you out in a pinch.

Don


----------

